# COOLANT



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok ive relocated my radiator but know all i have to do is drill the plastics to run the hose trough but i was wondering what kind of coolant do i run in it is it some that i can get from autozone or something like that or do i have to get it from kawasaki dealership, also when i put in the coolant do i let it run with the cap off or something like that i read in the how to bout running it with the cap of for a while i dont know if i got it right


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

use what's on sale at autozone. you wont be overheating again anyway.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Let it run with the cap off and pour slow. That will help the air work it's way out.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i use the cheap stuff also. it takes a little while to fill it up because it comes up to the top then goes back down a bunch of times.just keep doing it with the bike running til it doesnt go down anymore.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I use Engine Ice...Or Prestone.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I run PEAK which can be found at any auto parts place. Now that the rad is up top you will be fine with any formula because your fan doesn't even run that often with it up top.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I use Engine Ice...Or Prestone.


The "water wetter" type of additives... can you just add them to your overflow and they will work their way in?


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

One more well 2 more questions actually, first on the radiator on the left hand side right by the fill cap there are 2 little prongs were u put those 2 blue wires well i forgot wich one goes were cause one has white line in the blue and the other i thing is all blue but i forgot wich one goes to wich does it matter or not, another thing my battery went dead and i could just put the charger to it but my battery charger got fried the other day can i jump started from a vehicle or will that damage something


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

dont trust the reserve they dont work very well .you have to put the water wetter in the rad. ... as for engine ice u have to put it in straight . it dont mix with coolant


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

piedra said:


> ...battery went dead and i could just put the charger to it but my battery charger got fried the other day can i jump started from a vehicle or will that damage something


 I've read to only jump from another quad, a vehicle puts out too much juice. Can you not use the charger to jump it?



blue beast said:


> dont trust the reserve they dont work very well .you have to put the water wetter in the rad. ... as for engine ice u have to put it in straight . it dont mix with coolant


I've noticed after I had 1/2 the fluid in the radiator boil out and reserve was still at normal level. are there any mods or replacements for the stock reserve coolant tank?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

You can hit the auto parts store and buy a battery tender for under 30 bucks thats cycles the charge up and down to extend the battery life and keep it up. I keep one hooked to mine and it is a great investment since it is a lot cheaper than a new battery. 
I let mine go dead and it wouldn't hold a charge after that and my quad was only 9-10 months old. That was when I bought the battery and tender.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

But what about the 2 wires that hook up to the radiator on the left hand side one has a white line and the other i think is all blue but i forgot wich one goes to wich


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't Think it matters atleast I never pay attention to where I put them. All it does is close the circuit I believe so it doesn't matter which is where


----------

